# Can't shift into 4th (or barely)



## CharlieMike (Jul 20, 2015)

My 2012 Eco has 76k miles on it and it started showing some stickiness when switching to and out of 3rd and 4th. Now the 4th gear is very hard to use and I just bypass it completely.

I took the car to a Chevy dealership before it went as bad as it is today, but all they advised was a $300 gear oil change. I asked them to inspect the clutch and gearbox but I am doubtful that they really looked deeply into the problem.

The gear oil was never changed and a mechanic friend of mine can change it for $170.

My issue is that, if it is a greater mechanical issue, I'd rather a Chevy service center works on it directly. But for the most basic and standard stuff, they overcharge you for everything. Having them take the transmission apart would be costly if they find no major mechanical issue.

So is this type of issue hiding a greater mechanical issue or is it just that it is time to change the gear oil? 

Or should I just take it back to Chevy and say: "Here, can't get into 4th, obviously it's a warranty issue"?

Otherwise I am not too much of an aggressive driver, this is not a race car, it's fun to drive but I know its limits. I doubt my driving is the source of the issue.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

My 4th gear fights me a tad at 45k, it could just be me or my short throw shifter, too. It's WAAYYY lighter than the factory one. It weighs like half a pound and the factory one weighs several.It's the ddmworks short throw shifter. I have amsoil synchromesh in my trans. I'd take it to the dealer and tell them it's new transmission time. Do you rest your hand on the shifter while you drive?


----------



## CharlieMike (Jul 20, 2015)

Clausses said:


> Do you rest your hand on the shifter while you drive?


When I go through gears, yes, otherwise not when I am cruising.

The issue with Chevy dealerships is that they will not fix it until the car is stuck on the side of the road from a mechanical failure.

Otherwise they're always like "We're going to look into it and charge you for it if there is nothing..." or "Well, if you drove it here yourself, it's no broken".

I realized now I might have had to change the oil early, never thought about visiting this site before.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Browse the site for talks about the Amsoil Synchromesh Transmission Fluid; that may help.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care should be able to help you out. The manual trans fluid starts to go to crap in 20K miles so that may be part of the issue. Manual trans seems to be under filled from the factory so this could be another factor.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking more along the lines of one of the shift cables (yes, I know it is a manual, but cables are used from lever to trans) may be binding…possible corrosion in the sleeve……that or a problem with the remote control (the shifter) itself.

I cannot imagine a lubrication issue showing itself on only one selected gear ratio……in particular, one of the higher ratios.
If there was grinding that accompanied the gear selection, then I might consider a lube issue.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had a few 4th gear failures a couple of years ago. The solution is to replace the transmission itself. Find another dealer. This one's a crook. Even using the overpriced GM synchromesh fluid replacing the manual trans gear oil should be less than $100.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

In Missouri, GM's MTF is $36 (ish) a quart and you'll need three quarts. Fill the trans to 2.5 (ish) quarts and forget about it. You may try getting some pb blaster, wd-40, anything like that and spraying where the shifter cables meet the shift lever on the transmission and inside the sleeve of the cable. Do the same for the ones on the inside of the car. Just tug on the driver's side kick panel and spray into or around the sleeve. The whole process should take about 5 minutes and not require any tools. A 12mm (or 13, I can't remember) may be a good idea because there's a brace with 3 bolts that is kind of in the way of the cables. I don't have my car near me and I don't remember how in the way said bar is. Good luck.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Do NOT use WD-40. It is not a lubricant. It is a water displacer. Once dried, it turns to gum and will exasperate the problem or cause new ones.

The transmission could be under-filled. 3rd and 4th gears use a 2-cone synchro whereas 1st and 2nd use a 3-cone. Do you have any issues getting into 3rd?


----------



## CharlieMike (Jul 20, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The transmission could be under-filled. 3rd and 4th gears use a 2-cone synchro whereas 1st and 2nd use a 3-cone. Do you have any issues getting into 3rd?


Yes, stickiness in 3rd and 4th for the last 2 weeks, evolved recently into the impossibility to go to 4th.

It also gets worse as the car gets hot. When the car is cold, I can use my 4th gear for the first few minutes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CharlieMike said:


> Yes, stickiness in 3rd and 4th for the last 2 weeks, evolved recently into the impossibility to go to 4th.
> 
> It also gets worse as the car gets hot. When the car is cold, I can use my 4th gear for the first few minutes.


I would change your fluid immediately if you haven't already taken the car into the dealer. This indicative of a fluid degradation or a transmission that is very low on fluid.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yepper…..if it shifts ok cold then get on a fluid change asap.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CharlieMike said:


> My 2012 Eco has 76k miles on it and it started showing some stickiness when switching to and out of 3rd and 4th. Now the 4th gear is very hard to use and I just bypass it completely.
> 
> I took the car to a Chevy dealership before it went as bad as it is today, but all they advised was a $300 gear oil change. I asked them to inspect the clutch and gearbox but I am doubtful that they really looked deeply into the problem.
> 
> ...


Hi CharlieMike, 

We apologize for this and can understand how frustrating this may seem. If you choose to bring this to the dealership's attention, we would be happy to work in tandem with them and assistance the best way possible. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

